# Kids camo



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

Hey guys my daughter is turning 3 this waterfowl season and my wife and I want to take her out hunting with us. We are looking for some hand me downs and we don’t have any other family that hunts so if you got some let me know and I’ll give you some cash for it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I hope you guys can help ducksanddogs out!! 

And, not to hijack this thread but, would someone also refer me/us to a place where I can buy such clothing either online or In store. My oldest daughter is going on 4 in January and I want to try and break the ice with her this waterfowl season. I’m talking camo shirts/pants/jackets and waders for a 37” 25 ish lb girl. Do they even make such thing?


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sure there is someone, somewhere that makes or can make what you are looking for. and I'm sure they will look very cute if you find them.

I would think for little time or effort it would be possible to fashion something like a poncho out of camo material that would work satisfactory over their normal clothing. Probably last longer and be more versatile in the long run. Anyway just an idea.

Good on you for getting them out.

FWIW my first recollection of hunting is my dad taking me out duck hunting when I was about 5. Wearing pullover galoshes and sitting on a muskrat den as a blind. But I don't think my dad ever owned a piece of camo clothing.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Been a long time since mine were that little, but I'm sure I still have their stuff laying around, only worn a season or two. PM me your shipping details and I'll see if I can scrounge them up. They may be a bit big, but they'll last a handful of years.

No charge.


----------



## Ducksanddogs (Oct 9, 2016)

middlefork said:


> I'm sure there is someone, somewhere that makes or can make what you are looking for. and I'm sure they will look very cute if you find them.
> 
> I would think for little time or effort it would be possible to fashion something like a poncho out of camo material that would work satisfactory over their normal clothing. Probably last longer and be more versatile in the long run. Anyway just an idea.
> 
> ...


That poncho is a good idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

